# Schwinn Liberty



## onecatahula (Apr 9, 2018)

Check out the fenderguards on this bad boy !

(not mine)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/d/1930s-liberty-bicycle-made-by/6555624312.html


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2018)

not mine either....
*1930s Liberty Bicycle made by Schwinn - $550 (Romeoville) *
*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## John G04 (Apr 9, 2018)

I emailed the seller


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 9, 2018)

Oooh, that's begging for an OA bath.


----------



## kreika (Apr 9, 2018)

Look like Whizzer bumper accessories. Very cool!


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 9, 2018)

I have bought bikes from this guy in the past. He messaged me about them this morning. The one in the background is for sale but may not be what he thinks it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Apr 9, 2018)

has that frame been repaired ?Looks like rewelded.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 9, 2018)

It does but can’t see that clearly


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 9, 2018)

Way to spoil it guys! @Kramai88 go get it!


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 9, 2018)

vincev said:


> has that frame been repaired ?Looks like rewelded.




I asked he said it’s not welded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Apr 9, 2018)

Is anyone near this bike going to copake pm me if you are please. Thanks


----------



## fattyre (Apr 13, 2018)

No ones stepped up yet?   Sure looks like a fun project.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 13, 2018)

fattyre said:


> No ones stepped up yet?   Sure looks like a fun project.



Its on eBay now for $300 more !!!!!!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 13, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> Its on eBay now for $300 more !!!!!!!!



That’s because a bunch of people messaged the seller and told him he had gold so now he won’t let it go for that. But still has it listed on CL.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 13, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> That’s because a bunch of people messaged the seller and told him he had gold so now he won’t let it go for that. But still has it listed on CL.



I don't see any gold, copper maybe.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 14, 2018)

Scooped it up today .... blue paint begging to come out and shine ... it’s bath time


----------

